# Apollo 11 Eagle by Monogram



## Trekkriffic

*Apollo 11 Eagle by Monogram **** New Pics!*

Back on July 20, 1969 I watched the first lunar landing on my folks old console TV that sat on a shelf above the floor in my folks back living room. It was incredibly exciting to put it mildly. I can still remember the grainy black & white image of Neil Armstrong descending the ladder before uttering those immortal words, "That's one small step for man, one giant leap for mankind." Still, in my mind, one of the best quotes ever. The lunar landing was the fulfillment of a goal first set forth by President Kennedy almost a decade before to send a man to the moon and return him safely to earth; sadly, he was robbed of the chance to see his vision realized. Not so for this model obsessed 11 year old. After watching so many of the Apollo missions blast off and circle the moon before the Eagle actually landed my enthusiasm level was sky high when it finally happened. So I wasted no time in laying my hands on a kit of the Eagle and the Columbia, the Command Module that Michael Collins piloted in orbit while his two shipmates made history below. 
In a matter of days I had finished the kit which depicted the two spacecraft in their docked configuration as they journeyed to the moon. This model sat on my shelf for many years and I was happy with it; still, I never built an actual model of the Eagle in full landing mode...until now. 

This is my client build of the 1/48 scale First Lunar Landing kit which was issued for the 25th anniversary of the event in 1994. My customer had originally planned to have me build the new Round 2 Galileo shuttle kit but, after waiting a couple of years only to have Round 2 announce they had no plans to produce it anytime soon, he opted to have me build the LEM instead. So after a few emails back and forth to decide on display options and such the client had the kit shipped to me from a reseller on eBay. It soon arrived in the mail, still sealed in the box, and in excellent condition:

Box from Client by trekriffic, on Flickr

Monogram Kit in its Shipping Box by trekriffic, on Flickr

Along with the kit I also received a second box filled with goodies from the client:

Contents of the Boxes by trekriffic, on Flickr

The box contained...

Some spare parts from a second kit the customer had in his possession:

Spare Parts by trekriffic, on Flickr

An extra sheet of gold foil, an extra sheet of decals, and an aftermarket resin and photo-etch detail set from New Ware specific to the Apollo 11 mission:

Detail Set, Gold Foil, and Extra Decals by trekriffic, on Flickr

Closeup of the detail set:

Detail Set by trekriffic, on Flickr

As of right now, the only work I've done has been mostly research oriented. My customer provided me with a number of links to articles on the LEM as well as an exhaustive build thread of this kit done by another modeller that I am still reading thru. So I have a wealth of information at my disposal to make this into a really accurate representation of the Eagle. 
One thing I have done was find a source for Polyimide (aka Kapton) tape which is a gold colored tape NASA used to cover the lower descent stage of the LEM and wrap around the landing legs. I picked up a pack of 5 sheets at Fry's Electronics last week:

Polyimide Tape by trekriffic, on Flickr

I also purchased some dull aluminum adhesive backed bare metal foil. 

So that's about all for the moment. I'll be posting further updates as I go along so stay tuned for more from Tranquility Base...


----------



## djnick66

I built the Airfix Lunar Module and used some gold candy wrapper foil from Hobby Lobby. The nice thing is that it also takes Tamiya paints well and you can paint it with Clear Orange and Black to match the multi colored areas on the real thing.


----------



## Trekkriffic

djnick66 said:


> I built the Airfix Lunar Module and used some gold candy wrapper foil from Hobby Lobby. The nice thing is that it also takes Tamiya paints well and you can paint it with Clear Orange and Black to match the multi colored areas on the real thing.


Did you happen to do a build thread? I'd like to see it. Also a link to any photos you may have taken.


----------



## djnick66

I had posted some on Hyperscale.... but I have some still. I never took really great pictures of the project or finished kit. This is what I have for now

It's the old Airfix 1/72 kit. It's not a horrible model, but like pretty much all of the first generation Apollo kits, it is based on either pre-flight mock ups, or is a mix of various LEM details resulting in sort of a generic LEM. It's built largely OOTB with the exception of adding a couple small details here and there.











You can see here the two different gold tones. I forget now what I used to affix the candy wrapper foil. I might have used Micro Foil Adhesive. Or just some Gator's Grip acrylic glue. It was not difficult to work with.










The lower stage was covered first 










Some silver foil was needed on the bottom. Remember this assembly is something like 2.5" or 3" wide. This is a small kit.











I glued the legs together like this, then foiled the sub assembly parts before gluing them to the body of the LEM stage










Portions of the gold foil were tinted with Tamiya Clear Orange. Other areas were painted Flat Black










The top of the landing stage in progress. I was going to add some more detail to the kit but got tired of working on it.

Masking the upper stage of the LEM was a chore. I used a Tamiya spray paints for the non foiled areas.


----------



## seaQuest

Fry's, huh? I have a 1/72 scale Dragon kit (Apollo 11 Lunar Approach). I think I need to ease on over to Woodland Hills.


----------



## Proper2

The Monogram kit has been touted as the best-detailed 1:48 kit of the LEM to date. The detail set adds even better accuracy. Looking forward to watching this!


----------



## djnick66

Proper2 said:


> The Monogram kit has been touted as the best-detailed 1:48 kit of the LEM to date. The detail set adds even better accuracy. Looking forward to watching this!


It was compared to its period counterpart from Revell but the new Dragon kits, while not perfect, are a lot better overall.

http://www.modelingmadness.com/review/misc/scifi/realspace/michaelslem.htm


----------



## Proper2

djnick66 said:


> It was compared to its period counterpart from Revell but the new Dragon kits, while not perfect, are a lot better overall.
> 
> http://www.modelingmadness.com/review/misc/scifi/realspace/michaelslem.htm


In what way(s)?


----------



## djnick66

Again all of the 60s vintage space kits suffer from 1) being based on pre flight mock ups and boiler plates to varying degrees and 2) suffering from 60s molding shortcuts. What was acceptable 50 years ago is not looked on favorably today. back then, kits had few fine details or small details, and a lot of detail was just molded in place. Also the old kits do not do we in defining the individual LEM craft. In reality, the LEMs were custom made and each individual space ship differed from the next in detail, coloration, markings, etc. For example, the descent stage on later craft had to be adapted to carry more experiments and equipment, and also the moon buggy. The older kits tend to mix pre-flight mock ups and details from specific mission craft into a generic Apollo LEM.

The new kit is just a lot more refined. More detail, more accurate and mission specific detail (the kit I have is one of the later J series LEMs) and much better engineering. You don't have to drill out all of the thruster nozzles... Decals are better too and not just generic USA and flag stickers. Dragon even replicates the foil covering on the lower parts of the craft so you don't have to make it yourself out of foil.

One obvious issue with the old Monogram kit is that they mold the engine bell into the halves of the ascent stage. This results in both an incorrectly shaped bell but also a seam that is impossible to properly remove. You wouldn't see something that crude on a newer kit (or shouldn't see). 

In general if you compare any mid 60s to early 70s kit to a modern equivalent, the improvement is night and day... That doesn't mean the old kit is just bad. Monogram's Lunar Module was excellent for its day, but times change. Technology improves. Better research and engineering today make for better kits.


----------



## mach7

Cool! I've got one of these in my stash to build.

The NASM is updating their LM to match Apollo 11. It is on display torn apart now. It will be done by the July opening of the Boeing milestones of flight hall. If you can make it east you would have a nice reference for details.
I get there often on business and have talked to the tech's working on it. The LM they have is the 2nd earth orbit test vehicle that was not needed after Apollo 10 was so successful. I was told that when Grumman/NASA transferred the LM to the Smithsonian, they also got all the LM spare parts!

If you can't make it east, let me know. I'll be happy to take some photo's of detail parts if you need it.


----------



## Proper2

djnick66 said:


> Again all of the 60s vintage space kits suffer from 1) being based on pre flight mock ups and boiler plates to varying degrees and 2) suffering from 60s molding shortcuts. What was acceptable 50 years ago is not looked on favorably today. back then, kits had few fine details or small details, and a lot of detail was just molded in place. Also the old kits do not do we in defining the individual LEM craft. In reality, the LEMs were custom made and each individual space ship differed from the next in detail, coloration, markings, etc. For example, the descent stage on later craft had to be adapted to carry more experiments and equipment, and also the moon buggy. The older kits tend to mix pre-flight mock ups and details from specific mission craft into a generic Apollo LEM.
> 
> The new kit is just a lot more refined. More detail, more accurate and mission specific detail (the kit I have is one of the later J series LEMs) and much better engineering. You don't have to drill out all of the thruster nozzles... Decals are better too and not just generic USA and flag stickers. Dragon even replicates the foil covering on the lower parts of the craft so you don't have to make it yourself out of foil.
> 
> One obvious issue with the old Monogram kit is that they mold the engine bell into the halves of the ascent stage. This results in both an incorrectly shaped bell but also a seam that is impossible to properly remove. You wouldn't see something that crude on a newer kit (or shouldn't see).
> 
> In general if you compare any mid 60s to early 70s kit to a modern equivalent, the improvement is night and day... That doesn't mean the old kit is just bad. Monogram's Lunar Module was excellent for its day, but times change. Technology improves. Better research and engineering today make for better kits.


That 1:24 LEM is amazing! Thanks for the link! 

As far as the Monogram kit, I think a lot of those issues are addressed w/ the Neware NW068 detail set exclusively for that kit, such as highly detailed hollowed out RCS nozzles, landing pads, antenna details, ALSEP bay doors, landing leg downlock mechanism details, and various other details: http://mek.kosmo.cz/newware/nw068.htm It even shows how to trim/shorten parts like the ladder and egress platform rail.


----------



## seaQuest

I'd like to get hold of Dragon's 1/48 J-Mission CSMs. I didn't know until I saw the kits that there were long extending antenna booms on the SM.


----------



## djnick66

Right the correction kit obviously corrects many of the flaws in the Monogram kit... Although, if you are starting from scratch it is easier and cheaper to buy the Dragon kit.


----------



## Proper2

djnick66 said:


> Right the correction kit obviously corrects many of the flaws in the Monogram kit... Although, if you are starting from scratch it is easier and cheaper to buy the Dragon kit.


IF you can find the Dragon kit (http://www.cybermodeler.com/hobby/kits/dml/kit_dml_11008.shtml) it's probably cheaper than the Monogram kit + Detail Set. And definitely easier. But in looking at the parts I doubt that it is a lot more refined or a lot better overall, especially considering that it has all the thermal foiling molded in and pre-painted (which in my opinion never looks as good as actual foil). Additionally, the after-market Detail Set, specific to the Monogram kit, includes parts certainly much better-detailed than those of the Dragon kit. Here are 2 interesting reviews of the Dragon kit that are worth reading: http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Models...mmary?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=helpful

I would think that the final result of the Monogram build in the hands of a skilled modeller with the detail/photoetch set would be noticeably better than the Dragon kit build.


----------



## djnick66

In the end its a toss up. My nod would be to the newer kit with TLC than trying to make a silk purse out of a sows ear with the nearly 50 year old Monogram offering. That is especially true if you are starting from scratch and don't have a kit to work with. Now, if you have the Monogram kit, you can make a really super model from it, it just takes more work.

This guy built the Monogram kit and did an incredible job reworking or remaking almost every part. Plus he used the resin detail set

http://airfixtributeforum.myfastfor...Lunar_Module_Eagle_5087_build_about19206.html


----------



## Proper2

djnick66 said:


> This guy built the Monogram kit and did an incredible job reworking or remaking almost every part. Plus he used the resin detail set
> 
> http://airfixtributeforum.myfastfor...Lunar_Module_Eagle_5087_build_about19206.html


Wow, nice! Yeah, the detail set is a must.


----------



## starseeker

I've not read anything good about the Dragon kit at all. If you're able to access Yahoo groups, there are many good discussions about the shortcomings of the Dragon kit in the Space Modelling Group. Tomas, who made the New Ware etch that you have:
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/space-modelers/conversations/topics/94940 
says:
- incorrect shape of bottom of descent module
- incorrect inside (and outside too) of descent stage nozzle
- incorrect shape of forward RCS gondolas
- incorrect shape of windows (too small)
- windows are not clear
- missing EVA antenna
- incorrect shape of forward hatch
- ventral points on ascent stage are displayed as depressed areas
- twice expensive than the Monogram kit
- a lot of same incorrect and missing aspects as on Monogram LM (umbilical, lock mechanism on landing legs, handrails on ascent stage, flame deflector for landing radar...)
... etc...

Biggest errors seem to be the that the descent stage is too short and too small and the ascent stage has the wrong shapes all over. Tomas made his etch set for the Monogram kit, as he figured the Dragon was just too inaccurate to correct. 
The Dragon CM is supposed to be as bad, and the Dragon Saturn V has a page long list of errors. Dragon's kits have been massive disappointments. New tooling and so wrong. ??

Best basic reference to the LM and building the Monogram kit is still:
http://www.spaceinminiature.com/books/sim7.html

Can't read the reference to the 1/24 LM mentioned above but I'm assuming it's this:
http://spacemodels.nuxit.net/LEM-24/

Many, many pages on his site about building his 1/24 LM, There are also links to his 1/24 and 1/32 scale 3D parts from Shapeways. As far as I know, he doesn't do 1/48 parts as they are too small to hold the fine details, but he might do some of the larger (especially if you want an interior but don't mind losing some of the smaller details, since they won't be easily visible if you seal up the front) if you ask. Very approachable. But his references, if nothing else, are utterly invaluable. 

Vincent is one of the very small handful of the world's truly great space modellers and a great guy and everyone should check out his work. (Second time today I've posted here about great space modellers.)


----------



## starseeker

Real kapton will likely be too stiff to wrinkle realistically on a 1/48 scale model. Also there are many different kinds and colors of kapton-like films. The real lm had, I think, three different orange DuPont Kapton films plus the chrome film was Kapton with its shiny side out. It's well-nigh impossible to score real Kapton from DuPont but if you have a connection in the electronics industry, they should be able to get you sample sample sheets, if you can figure out which ones you need. Wrinkled candy bar foil seems still to be the preferred choice for 1/48 and even 1/32 scale. There are also foils available from mail order baking supply companies that are reputed to be even better than candy foil. As mentioned, you can over-coat them to get the perfect in-scale transparent shades. Again, best to check the Yahoo Space Modelling group for a lot of discussion on this.

What a great project. All my real space modelling got pushed aside when Moebius released the big Seaview. And then they released... and then they released... 

Aching to get back into it. This is as far as I made it on my 1/24:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/user/jkirkphotos/library/24 Scale Lunar Module?sort=3&page=1

2008?? Oh, man! And that was my first home-made etch! Literally aching. Someday...


----------



## djnick66

I have the 1/72 Dragon LEM and CSM kits and while not perfect they are still the best in 1/72 not counting expensive resin kits. 

The Monogram kit is also out of production now. Although it is not rare. The oddly sold the kit as snap together, too, although I think its all the same old kit.

By chance I picked up a nice Monogram US Missile Arsenal kit today, complete, unassembled and with the decals, for a reasonable $10. The guy actually wanted $8 but I gave him $10 for it (to avoid change hassles). I had no complaints about $10.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Just got the SIM #7 - Apollo Lunar Module booklet today:

http://www.spaceinminiature.com/books/cvr7.gif

Looking forward to grokking it thoroughly.

Looking forward to getting started on this, as soon as I finish my TOS style Super Dreadnaught for the 50th anniversary group build over on another forum.


----------



## Proper2

Trekkriffic said:


> Back on July 20, 1969 I watched the first lunar landing on my folks old console TV that sat on a shelf above the floor in my folks back living room. It was incredibly exciting to put it mildly. I can still remember the grainy black & white image of Neil Armstrong descending the ladder before uttering those immortal words, "That's one small step for man, one giant leap for mankind." Still, in my mind, one of the best quotes ever. The lunar landing was the fulfillment of a goal first set forth by President Kennedy almost a decade before to send a man to the moon and return him safely to earth; sadly, he was robbed of the chance to see his vision realized. Not so for this model obsessed 11 year old. After watching so many of the Apollo missions blast off and circle the moon before the Eagle actually landed my enthusiasm level was sky high when it finally happened. So I wasted no time in laying my hands on a kit of the Eagle and the Columbia, the Command Module that Michael Collins piloted in orbit while his two shipmates made history below.
> In a matter of days I had finished the kit which depicted the two spacecraft in their docked configuration as they journeyed to the moon. This model sat on my shelf for many years and I was happy with it; still, I never built an actual model of the Eagle in full landing mode...until now.


I was in 5th grade. I went to school one morning and I remember all of us kids were herded around a big TV set that was brought into the cafeteria of Treeview elementary school in Hayward, CA. I wasn't sure what was going on; my parents and I had emigrated from Greece only a few months before and I wasn't exactly up on current events—or even on the language that well. But there was a lot of excitement as all the kids stood watching a TV that was placed somewhere high so everyone can see. I watched in unknowing fascination. My memory of what I saw, though, is as fuzzy as the black and white footage was on the TV. I just remember that it had to do with a very bright looking spacecraft and the moon. I now know that it was not the actual lunar landing we were watching because July 20, 1969 fell on a Sunday and we were watching this in school. But it was some other footage of the mission. And I knew it was something important. 

Now of course we all know that this event was arguably man's greatest achievement to date and represented the pinnacle of America's golden age of space exploration.


----------



## Proper2

Trekkriffic said:


> In a matter of days I had finished the kit which depicted the two spacecraft in their docked configuration as they journeyed to the moon. This model sat on my shelf for many years and I was happy with it; still, I never built an actual model of the Eagle in full landing mode...until now.


I particularly like the look of the "fierce Eagle talons"—the 3 landing probes—grasping for the moon for the very first time!


----------



## fluke

VERY NICE! A build of interest and passion always turns out the best results.

I was in first grade....all the nifty stuff that tends to grab a young lads attention was all over the place on tv....space photage, Vietnam news reels showing plenty of helicopters, Monty Python and Star Trek re runs.....in those times tv was never boring.


----------



## GordonMitchell

It might be worth getting the space model systems decals for the LM,I got them a few years ago and they have every thing needed for an acurate depiction of the LM including the dedication plaque on the landing leg,acurate docking markingings etc and I tink its only about $6 from Cult TV Man

cheers
Gordon


----------



## Trekkriffic

GordonMitchell said:


> It might be worth getting the space model systems decals for the LM,I got them a few years ago and they have every thing needed for an acurate depiction of the LM including the dedication plaque on the landing leg,acurate docking markingings etc and I tink its only about $6 from Cult TV Man
> 
> cheers
> Gordon


Gordon,

My client is ordering these decals for me. One question he wondered about is this: Are these decals authentic to Apollo 11 or some other Apollo mission; or were the markings the same on ALL Apollo missions? Do you have any insights into that?


----------



## Trekkriffic

Got The Ultimate Lunar Module Decals today. Designed by Rick Sternbach as it turns out...cool...

You get a nice little instruction manual to go along with the decals:

Ultimate Lunar Module Decals by trekriffic, on Flickr

Niceness. You get landing leg plaques for 6 different missions.

Ultimate Lunar Module Decals Closeup by trekriffic, on Flickr

Now that my TOS dreadnought is nearing completion I will start in on researching LEM construction in earnest. This should be a blast. To the moooooooon!


----------



## Proper2

Looking forward...


----------



## Trekkriffic

Getting ready to get started. Doing lots of study at the moment.


----------



## Trekkriffic

OK, time to get going on this build in earnest...

Got my folding table set up in the middle of the garage within easy office chair rolling distance from my main worktable to the left:

Getting Started by trekriffic, on Flickr

Got out my PE bending pliers, some snips, and a PE bending jig I bought online a few months ago. I'm contemplating ordering an even finer set of PE snips available in the SSM store though. I mean, why not? I've got enough funding to cover the cost and they will prove useful for other projects down the road:

Accessory Set and Tools by trekriffic, on Flickr

Resin Parts from Accessory Set unbaggged. This set contains resin and PE parts specifically for accurizing the Apollo 11 Eagle. Those RCS thruster nozzles are about 1/8 inch long. The bag had a bunch of loose stuff in it that I almost threw out but I'm glad I didn't. Turns out the loose bits were the thermal blanket vents that dot the exterior of the LEM like fleas on a dog:

Resin Parts from Accessory Set by trekriffic, on Flickr

Brass photo-etch from accessory set. The PE is top notch:

Photo-Etch from Accessory Set by trekriffic, on Flickr

Lots of tiny delicate pieces to fold and hopefully NOT mutilate. 

I'm kidding... 
Of course I'll mutilate them! :wink2:

The second sheet of photo-etch. So much brass goodness... you even get a set of triangular window frames for the ascent module. Love the RCS plume deflectors for the retro rockets, much thinner and more realistic than the thick plastic kit parts. And you get open and closed egress hatches to choose from. The antenna etch will look great on the model:

More Photo-Etch by trekriffic, on Flickr

Forgot to mention my client even sent me a set of aftermarket decals which include the alignment grids for the windows in the ascent stage. 

Man, this baby is going to look out of this world special when I'm thru with it. 

For now, that's it, but stay tuned for further updates my fellow lunatics...


----------



## Trekkriffic

I know better but I swear it looks like they covered some areas of the LEM with tar paper:

AS11-40-5922HR by trekriffic, on Flickr

Note the edges held in place with Kapton tape.


----------



## Proper2

Holy Tar-paper Teepee, Batman! Yeah, the "northeast" side of the Apollo 11 looks like a grade school Papier-mâché art project gone horribly awry! For 6 billion dollars you'd think they could hire a more skilled "artist." :grin2:

Here's the website that attempts to 'splain a bit of the ugliness: crewed spaceflight - Why does the ascent stage of Apollo 11's lunar module look like it's made of paper? - Space Exploration Stack Exchange

And here's a slightly pulled back view that makes it look slightly not as horrible:


----------



## Trekkriffic

That's a great link Proper! Loads of good info and, as I understand it, it's required reading at the academy. 

Here's another one my wife found...

*You Can Now Read Apollo 11’s Source Code*
Apollo 11's Source Code Available on GitHub


----------



## Trekkriffic

And so it begins...

A little cleanup was done to remove mold lines on the struts:

Needle Files and Sanding Sticks for Cleanup Work by trekriffic, on Flickr

I used a Tamiya Photo-etch blade to slice the helium tank cover off the pour stub:

Removing Helium Tank Cover by trekriffic, on Flickr

CA glue was used to afix the cover to Quadrant III of the descent stage:

Helium Tank Cover Installed by trekriffic, on Flickr

A styrene tube was glued to the inside of the lower descent stage floor using tube cement followed by AVES Apoxy Scupt for added strength:

Mounting Tube by trekriffic, on Flickr

ALSEP bay doors were glued to Quad II:

ALSEP Bay Doors by trekriffic, on Flickr

Hole drilled thru descent stage engine bell. An acrylic rod will pass thru and up into the mounting tube in the descent stage:

Hole Drilled thru Engine Nozzle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Acrylic rod for mounting to acrylic display base:

Acrylic Rod by trekriffic, on Flickr

Secondary strut covers. Photo-etch brass covers were rolled around a 2.5mm brass rod before being installed onto the LEM's struts with CA:

Secondart Strut Cover Photo-Etch by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic

Main landing legs. Primed and painted black in preparation for painting the ends with silver:

Main Landing Legs by trekriffic, on Flickr

Main Landing Struts with Silver End Cones by trekriffic, on Flickr

Landing radar. Oddly enough the Monogram kit did not include this part. The accesssory kit does, along with a PE exhaust shield which does not mount in the two mounting holes I filled in. The shield actually mounts on the raised step above where the holes were placed:

Landing Radar by trekriffic, on Flickr

Some of the strut segments will be painted silver which needs to go on over black. Most of the black areas will be foil covered though using black bare metal foil I bought from my LHS:

Black Lacquer by trekriffic, on Flickr

Docking window insert installed:

Docking Window Insert Installed by trekriffic, on Flickr

I was able to get a perfect fit after drilling out, filing, and sanding the rectangular opening for the resin CDR docking window insert:

Dockign Window External View by trekriffic, on Flickr

The resin landing pads are much thinner than the kit pads along their circumference. They also have a "gear" style center mounting ring whereas the kit pads are just round:

Landing Pads by trekriffic, on Flickr

The landing radar will be overpainted with flat black paint once I;ve foiled the underside of the descent stage:

Landing Radar Again by trekriffic, on Flickr

That's all for now. More to come!


----------



## rkoenn

I am very much enjoying your build of the LM. I originally built a very plain one, I can't even recall if I painted it, around the time of the Apollo 11 mission. I had it sitting on the TV while the mission was going and explained to the rest of the family how it worked. I have one similar to yours I started 3 or so years ago, got about half way done and set aside to do other kits. I'll be using some of your ideas and photos to help me and may throw it back on the bench shortly. Yours is looking great.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Wondering if anyone here has a photo or diagram of the placquard showing it's location on the ladder leg. I think it's located between the second and third step up from the bottom of the ladder based on what I can vaguely make out in the photo below but can't find much in the way of documentation on this on the web. 

Apollo16LM by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Proper2

I think you're right on the location of the plaque, Steve. I came across this website: Where No Flag Has Gone Before ...with this pre-flight photo of the Apollo 11 LEM with its plaque strapped in place on the leg. 

*The other extremely interesting thing about this website, and this photo in particular, is that it documents the storage location of the flag on the ladder leg, inside a thermally insulated case (scroll about half way down on the page):
*


----------



## Trekkriffic

Proper2 said:


> I think you're right on the location of the plaque, Steve. I came across this website with this pre-flight photo of the Apollo 11 LEM with its plaque strapped in place on the leg.


That photo is just what I needed! So the plaque is actually located between the third and fourth rungs up from the bottom of the ladder. Glad I asked for help on this. 



Proper2 said:


> The other extremely interesting thing about this website, and this photo in particular, is that it documents the storage location of the flag on the ladder leg, inside a thermally insulated case (scroll about half way down on the page)


Yes. The resin parts include the flag case that is attached to the side of the ladder.


----------



## Trekkriffic

More progress...

The kit egress hatch was removed in preparation for gluing in the more accurate photo-etch replacement:

Egress Hatch Opened Up for PE Replacement by trekriffic, on Flickr

The lowest rung was sliced off as the LEM's ladder only had 9 rungs not 10. The mounting brackets were also in the wrong places so I swapped them with the non-bracket struts that were in the right place:

Ladder Shortened and Struts Rearranged by trekriffic, on Flickr

I made a discovery that made working with the Kapton film much easier. Using an e-xacto blade and tweezers I was able to strip the Kapton film off its clear mylar backing which made it much more flexible and easier to apply in narrow strips to the struts. And there was enough adhesive left on the Kapton film to make it stick without having to use any CA or other glue. The foil adhesive I use for the foil layers didn't work well at all; when the mylar backing was still attached, the strips would just spring away from the strut:

Kapton Film Stripping by trekriffic, on Flickr

Completed main strut. Just need to brush on Tamiya orange to the gold foil on back of the leg and the Kapton tape:

Main Landing Foield and Taped by trekriffic, on Flickr

So I've got two legs done and two to go. The first one took forever before I discovered the mylar stripping trick. Even using CA it was tough to keep the ends of the strips from springing up. Not to mention getting CA all over my fingertips!


----------



## Trekkriffic

OK time for an update...

Some leftover PE fret material and brass rod were used to fashion sensor probes for attachment to the underside of the landing pads. They will be trimmed to length (about 1-1/2" long at 1/48 scale) during installation:

Sensor Probes by trekriffic, on Flickr

Photo-etch window frames were glued from the inside using CA:

Photo Etch Window Frames by trekriffic, on Flickr

Care was taken to avoid getting CA residue on the frames from the outside:

Window Frames by trekriffic, on Flickr

Radial lines and a circle were scribed on the descent stage underside:

Descent Stage Underside Scribing by trekriffic, on Flickr

The underside was then covered with matte aluminum Bare Metal Foil and the kit provided gold foil:

Descent Stage Underside Foiled by trekriffic, on Flickr

Next I think I'll paint the landing radar. It needs to be silver with black indents. Then I'll foil the sides of the descent stage and work on the resin accurizing parts for reshaping the ascent stage. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Trekkriffic

You know how something can be staring you right in the face and you just don't see it? Well... I finally saw it. All of the, for lack of a better term, upper main strut supports, are molded on backwards! The fat conical end should be facing outwards not inwards. See the item circled in this image of the upper descent stage:

Upper Strut Support by trekriffic, on Flickr

Compare to a photo of the Eagle on the moon:

Eagle Detail by trekriffic, on Flickr

Anyway, I just can't let this slide so... break out the razor saw! I will need to carefully saw thru the ends of each of the 8 struts and flip it around to the correct orientation before gluing it back in place. Ughhhhh... wish me luck.


----------



## Proper2

Wow, good eye! You're right! But I had to do a double take to confirm that. There's something of a dyslexia that happens when viewing those! This pic shows it well:


----------



## Proper2

And as always, amazing work, Steve!


----------



## Trekkriffic

Figured I better post an update or you guys would think I'd fallen off the face of the earth... or gone to the moon maybe.

Strut modifications were made. As mentioned above, the top support struts as molded in the kit were backwards so I had to saw them off and flip them around:

Strut Mods by trekriffic, on Flickr

Strut Part after Surgery by trekriffic, on Flickr

Much better after gluing back on in the right direction with Testors tube glue. These will get covered with black foil eventually:

Strut Part Re-attached by trekriffic, on Flickr

Here I used some leftover tin photo-etch fret material to make a nice wee dedication plaque for the ladder:

Ladder and Plaque by trekriffic, on Flickr

The plaque is bent to conform to the strut. It will get tiny metallic straps for attaching to the ladder rungs:

Dedication Plaque Bent to Fit Strut by trekriffic, on Flickr


Photo-etch handrail with tiny resin standoffs glued on with CA. The pour stubs still need to be removed:

Ascent Stage Handrail by trekriffic, on Flickr

I used grey automotive primer, followed by black acrylic lacquer, followed by Tamiya Bare Metal Silver lacquer to paint the support frames for the RCS plume deflectors:

RCS Plume Deflector Support Frames Painted by trekriffic, on Flickr

After covering the landing support struts with gold foil I brushed Tamiya transparent orange over the foil to simulate the darker gold of .005 thick Kapton tape. The tops of these struts will be covered with black foil per the Apollo LEM paint/thermal coating guide diagrams supplied by the client. Once I'm done foiling the rest of the descent stage the gold foil on the bottom will get the same treatment: 

Botom of Lower Support Struts Painted by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic

Here's a resin crew cabin shape correcting part. 
I almost made the mistake of butting this resin part up hard against that triangular bit below it. There's actually a small gap between it and the triangular ridge where the ascent stage to descent stage umbilical connecting tube sits:

Resin Crew Cabin Shape Corrector by trekriffic, on Flickr

More shape correctors. These triangular bits were hard to figure out as regards orientation. I finally figured it out after several test fittings:

More Shape Correctors by trekriffic, on Flickr

Lastly I decide to make a new EVA antenna for the back of the ascent stage. 
The kit part was the right shape but was the wrong length. It also was a solid plastic cone rather than wire like the real thing so would not have looked right if I had used it so I made a new one out of brass to replace it. You can see it's too short when compared to the 1/48 scale drawing instruction sheet included with the New Ware resin/photo-etch detail set:

Kit Provided EVA Antenna by trekriffic, on Flickr

Still a WIP but my brass wire and rod replacement antenna is closer to the mark I think. The antenna mast won't stick straight up like it appears on the landed LEM though but will be folded down horizontally as it would have appeared during the LEM's descent. Only after landing would the crew have turned the hand crank wheel inside the cabin to raise the EVA antenna prior to leaving the LEM:

EVA Antenna in Progress by trekriffic, on Flickr

That's all for now. I think my client is really going to like this when I'm finished. 

Hmmmmm... Need to get a silver fine tipped paint pen for the rivets I think.


----------



## Proper2

Beautiful and important work!


----------



## Trekkriffic

Update for my fellow lunatics...

The thin PE handrail with its resin standoffs was glued in place with CA. I also masked off where some of the round PE lights go on the face of the LEM prior to applying primer:

Handrail Attached by trekriffic, on Flickr


The outer main commander's window is installed on the lefhand side of the ascent stage facing forward. I used G-S Hypo Cement (AKA watch crystal cement). This glue is great for clear parts as it will not fog or mar clear styrene:

Commander's Window Installed by trekriffic, on Flickr

These windows each have an inner and outer window pane. There needs to be space between the panes though so... A frame was built behind the window for attaching the inner window pane to. red vinyl adhesive backed sheet was trimmed to line the inside of the frame, same as was done for the small docking window above it:

Window Framing by trekriffic, on Flickr

Quad 3 with its octagonal helium tank cover was covered with panels of black foil then painted with black Tulip paint. Eventually it will be painted with flat black enamel. Or I may just brush it with Liqitex Matte Varnish. Still haven't decided:

Quad 3 by trekriffic, on Flickr

The lower landing strut supports were foiled black on top and gold onthe bottom per these diagrams:

Landing Leg Diagram -Top by trekriffic, on Flickr

Landing Leg Diagram -Bottom by trekriffic, on Flickr

Underside of Descent Stage Foil by trekriffic, on Flickr

Topside of Descent Stage Foil by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic

Black Tamiya putty to frame the docking Window worked well. It's a bit coarse to work with though so after it dried I finished the framing with AVES Apoxy Sculpt which you can get nice and smooth:

Black Tamiya Putty Sculpting by trekriffic, on Flickr

Docking Window in Progress by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Proper2

Wow, nice window work!


----------



## f1steph

Nice work on your LM-5. Lot's of work to make it like the real one. I've done that project a couple years ago myself. I didn't use any aftermarket part tho, maybe I should have, would saved me so time. Keep posting your progress....

Here's mine:
https://goo.gl/photos/ED2xYpZNW5jQruri9

Steph


----------



## Trekkriffic

f1steph said:


> Nice work on your LM-5. Lot's of work to make it like the real one. I've done that project a couple years ago myself. I didn't use any aftermarket part tho, maybe I should have, would saved me so time. Keep posting your progress....
> 
> Here's mine:
> https://goo.gl/photos/ED2xYpZNW5jQruri9
> 
> Steph


Thanks for the comment. I get an error message when I click on that link though. Strange.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Well time for a little update I think...

I finished off the upper descent stage using this diagram. It's color coded showing all insulation blankets and colors-very useful as you can imagine:

Upper Descent Stage Reference by trekriffic, on Flickr

The top of the descent stage was covered in chrome, black and gold foil to match the reference diagram: 

Top of Descent Stage by trekriffic, on Flickr

The upper strut supports were covered with black foil and painted with thick, black Tulip fabric paint:

Upper Strut Supports by trekriffic, on Flickr

All window frames were painted with ModelMaster steel. Black paint was brushed around the frames. Tamiya tape was then used to mask the windows. The tape edges were sealed with Future to prevent primer and paint from getting under the tape:

Window Masking by trekriffic, on Flickr

The photo-etch RCS Thruster Plume Shields were annealed in the flame from my stove burner to soften them before being bent to match the curvature diagrams included with the PE/Resin accessory set:

Checking Curvature by trekriffic, on Flickr

After reheating the shields were quenched in cold water to restore their stiffness:

Quenching by trekriffic, on Flickr

Four plume shields ready for primer and paint:

RCS Plume Shields by trekriffic, on Flickr




Darting here and there... 

I'm working with a member over on the AST forum to print up a decal for the base. It will look like this photo of the Apollo 11 landing site from low orbit that I found on the web:

Lunar Surface by trekriffic, on Flickr

More to come as I finish painting and foiling the plume deflectors. Also going to assemble the parts of the Ascent Stage prior to priming. 

Thanks for any comments!


----------



## f1steph

Trekkriffic said:


> Thanks for the comment. I get an error message when I click on that link though. Strange.


Yep it is stange. I've just tried the link with Firefox and Explorer without a problem...

I used the same drawings as you for the colors when I built mine a couple years ago.

I friend of mine is building 2 LM-5 at the same time, one with a complete interior, all scratch. Pretty crazy stuff....

Nice stuff you're doing.... 

Steph


----------



## f1steph

Here the link to see the ongoing work of my friend LM's:
https://goo.gl/photos/WU4M7SZWjLeQHYYG8

Did you see Gene Cernan's documentory ''The Last man on the Moon''. It's really a great docu about his life. One thing that I never saw that was in this docu was a picture of Guss Grissom's space suit after the Apollo 1 fire. 

Right now, I'm reading Edgar Mitchell's ''Earthrise, my adventures as an Apollo 14 astronault''. Very interresting....

Steph


----------



## Trekkriffic

f1steph said:


> Here the link to see the ongoing work of my friend LM's:
> https://goo.gl/photos/WU4M7SZWjLeQHYYG8
> 
> Did you see Gene Cernan's documentory ''The Last man on the Moon''. It's really a great docu about his life. One thing that I never saw that was in this docu was a picture of Guss Grissom's space suit after the Apollo 1 fire.
> 
> Right now, I'm reading Edgar Mitchell's ''Earthrise, my adventures as an Apollo 14 astronault''. Very interresting....
> 
> Steph


Thanks for that link to your friend's LM's. That is just an amazing amount of work he's doing on these. Lots of great photos and very well documented. I have not seen Gene Cernan's documentary yet but sounds like it would make for some interesting viewing.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Update from this weekend...

I used CA to attach the brass plume deflectors to the plastic locator pins of the support frames. The panels then got a thick coat of Tulip paint brushed on to simulate the wavy surface of the actual LEM's deflector shields:

RCS Plume Deflector Glued to Support Frame by trekriffic, on Flickr

The ends of the support struts where they fit into the landing pads were woefully inaccurate and lacking in detail as can be seen in this image of an unused primary strut. I resolved to cut them off where they bent and attach new ball joints made from styrene tubing, craft beads, and brass rod:

Original Landing Strut Kit Part by trekriffic, on Flickr

I drilled holes into the primary landing struts for inserting a brass rod that the new ball joints would slide onto:

Holes Drilled by trekriffic, on Flickr

I had these small beads from _Michaels_. They would be cut in half and filed down at an angle. A brass rod would slide thru the hole to attach them to the ends of the primary support struts using Plastic Surgery glue:

Bead by trekriffic, on Flickr

The new parts fit perfectly onto the ends of the primary landing struts:

Test Fit of New Ball Joint by trekriffic, on Flickr

The ball joint looks much better than the kit part during this test fit with the landing pad:

Landing Pad Test Fit with New Ball Joint by trekriffic, on Flickr

I used Tamiya lacquers sprays to paint these new scratch-made parts bare metal silver;

New Ball Joints Painted by trekriffic, on Flickr

The kit has a rounded base for the docking target molded onto the ascent stage cap. I will need to remove it to accomodate the more accurate photo-etch brass and resin docking target:

PE and Resin Docking Target Diagram by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic

After grinding and filing off the kit molded on base for the docking target I filled in the divots with AVES and laid a thin piece of styrene sheet over the top. The platform (if you want to call it that) is level now:

Docking Target Platform Reworked by trekriffic, on Flickr

Will be doing some seam puttying shortly:

Top of Ascent Stage by trekriffic, on Flickr

Foil applied in engine bell recess. More foil to come. Photo-etch grills glued to underside of rear section;

Underside of Ascent Stage by trekriffic, on Flickr

After airbrushing the lower half of the descent stage engine nozzle with Gunship Grey I oversprayed with more Medium Grey to reduce the contrast between the two colors. 

Descent Stage Engine Bell by trekriffic, on Flickr

More to come...


----------



## f1steph

Trekkriffic said:


> Thanks for that link to your friend's LM's. That is just an amazing amount of work he's doing on these. Lots of great photos and very well documented. I have not seen Gene Cernan's documentary yet but sounds like it would make for some interesting viewing.


My friend built stuff that are simply in a class of it's own. He's got like 10 ongoing projects ....

As for the Gene Cernan's docu, it's available on Netflix. I bough the Bluray version and it's awesome....

Nice work. 

Steph


----------



## Trekkriffic

More progress...mostly antenna work using the aftermarket accessory set's resin and photo-etch replacement parts...

Worked on the rendezvous radar. I drilled holes in the resin replacement parts and inserted a brass pin for added strength:

Rendezvous Radar Parts by trekriffic, on Flickr

IMG_1821 by trekriffic, on Flickr

The photo-etch brass "collar" was glued to the center pylon and 4 lengths of .010" brass wire were glued to the dish and collar using CA:

Rendezvous Radar PE Bits Added by trekriffic, on Flickr

Rendezvous Radar Ready for Priming by trekriffic, on Flickr

The s-band antenna was glued together and primed:

S-Band Antenna Front by trekriffic, on Flickr

S-Band Antenna Back by trekriffic, on Flickr

The rendezvous radar was primed:

Rendezvous Radar Ready for Primed by trekriffic, on Flickr

The docking target was assembled. I had to provide the styrene rod for the main post and smaller diameter styrene rod for the reinforcing struts to go along with the resin base and photo etch T:

Docking Target by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic

The resin docking drogue and modified kit brackets were installed for the various antennas. The kit parts were so inaccurate the only usable parts were the support brackets but even those needed modifications:

LEM Top by trekriffic, on Flickr

The PE bracket for the EVA antenna was glued in place. The flat top of the rectangular box it is attached to was filed and sanded to the correct angle. A raised rectangular platform was scratched from styrene strip and Evergreen channel and glued to the angled top of the box to the right of the brass bracket:

Photo Etch and Some Scratch Work by trekriffic, on Flickr

I felt it was easier to attach the antenna mounting brackets before priming and applying any foil layers:

LEM Primed by trekriffic, on Flickr

The kit provided rails were glued to the sides to the replacement resin egress platform with Plastic Surgery CA glue:

Resin Egress Platform by trekriffic, on Flickr

The ascent stage got a coat of black lacquer. Seems counter-intuitive I know but I will be working backwards from dark to light for painting the various panels on the ascent stage:

LEM Sprayed with Black Lacquer by trekriffic, on Flickr

The resin RCS thruster nozzles were painted a mix of gunmetal and gold then glued to the kit parts after removal of the kit nozzles. later I would repaint the nozzles using a mix of steel, gunmetal, and gold:

RCS Thrusters by trekriffic, on Flickr

The egress platform was sprayed with Tamiya Bare Metal Silver. Once installed I will brush paint the platform with ModelMaster aluminum enamel:

Egress Platform Sprayed with Tamiya Bare Metal Silver by trekriffic, on Flickr

Next up are the two VHF antennas. I will use this photo as a guide for installing the curly rods that wrap around the VHF antenna's central post. I will make the curly rods from .010 brass wire:

VHF Antenna Photo from LEM by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic

The resin center post for the VHF antenna is a tiny, tiny part that I will need to glue the brass wire to:

Resin Replacment Part for VHF Antenna by trekriffic, on Flickr

Quite a size difference between the kit VHF antenna center post (cut from the kit support bracket) to the right and the resin replacement part:

Resin Replacment next to Kit Part by trekriffic, on Flickr

The "curly rods" were bent using fine tipped pliers and glued to the resin center post using Plastic Surgery CA. Thank god for my fine tipped tweezers and a magnifier light. Took me about 2 hours to make two of these. Once painted I will slice both parts off their resin pour stubs and glue them to the four-spoked photo-etch pieces from the accessory set to complete the antennas:

VHF Antenna Wires Glued in Place by trekriffic, on Flickr

And last but not least...

The photo-etch brass landing radar thermal shield has extremely delicate legs that bent very easily. I stuck it down on a wooden stir stick using double sided foam tape before priming and painting with Tamiya silver. The backside was then covered with bright silver foil. The front side that faces out from the underside of the descent stage will be painted white. 

Landing Radar Thermal Shield by trekriffic, on Flickr

Thanks for following along. She's getting there. Soon I will be going down to TAP Plastics to get an 8" x 8" 1/2" thick piece of clear acrylic cut for the base. I will also get a fresh length of 5/16" dia. clear acrylic rod to make two different length display rods for the client. He has not decided quite yet on what height he wants for the display case so I have agreed to provide him with a shorter and longer rod to fit either case he chooses.


----------



## Proper2

Astounding! Someone's done their homework! A true labor of love?


----------



## Trekkriffic

Weekend update...

I mixed MM flat white, sand beige and flat green to make light beigy green paint for the ascent stage panels:

Light Biegy Green Enamel by trekriffic, on Flickr

I cut rectangular and triangular panels out of Duck adhesive backed vinyl paper and brushed them with my custom mix of light beigy green enamel:

Duck Brand Contact Paper Panels by trekriffic, on Flickr

My light beigy-green paint seems to match the LEM photos very well:

Color Match by trekriffic, on Flickr

I cut some panels from .005 styrene sheet to cover the aft portion of the ascent stage. Once afixed to the model I will paint them light beigy-green:

Rear Panels by trekriffic, on Flickr



Well that's it for now. I am really proud of my work on those S-band antennae. It took me about 3 hours to make the two of them.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Image of the actual LEM showing the conical shaped S-Band antenna at top middle of the photo. There are two on the ascent stage-one in front and one in the back:

LEM Ascent Stage S-Band Antenna by trekriffic, on Flickr

I had the idea to use clear acrylic rod turned to a conical shape with strips of black foil glued down to make the two S-band antennae. I ended up scrapping this approach since when I was done it looked like what is was- acrylic rod with strips of black foil:

Failed Antenna Idea by trekriffic, on Flickr

My better idea was to make the S-Band antennae using CA and real metal and plastic bits. Here is one S-band antenna built and one under construction using brass tubing, styrene rod, piano wire, and thin flat metal strips cut from leftover tin photo-etch fret:

Antannae in Progress by trekriffic, on Flickr

The completed antennae where brushed with MM gunmetal enamel:

Antennae Finshed by trekriffic, on Flickr

The landing radar was dry-brushed with steel and the radar rectangular radar shield was installed above it using CA and 5-minute epoxy. The outboard face of the shield is covered with Duck white vinyl paper and the back is covered with silver foil:

Landing Radar by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic

Time for an update folks...

Panels on face of ascent stage made from white Duck paper were trimmed to fit and painted light beigy green per the color guide for the Apollo 11 LEM:

Panels on Face of Ascent Stage by trekriffic, on Flickr

The grooved PE aft lower plate was covered in chrome bare metal foil. The panels to either side were covered in aluminum bare metal foil:

PE and Foil on Underside by trekriffic, on Flickr

The detail set included decals for the docking target:

Docking Target Decals by trekriffic, on Flickr

Deployment and downlock mechanism instructions:

Instruction Sheet 001 by trekriffic, on Flickr

There are 4 separate PE brass parts to each of these mechanisms to mount at the base of each of the eight secondary struts. This one took about 15 minutes of work to attach using tweezers and CA:

Deployment and Downlock Mechanism by trekriffic, on Flickr

The resin egress platform, interstage fittings ramp and MESA deployment handle instructions:

Instruction Sheet 002 by trekriffic, on Flickr

I attached the PE MESA deployment handle to the side of the egress platform with 5 minute epoxy. Then I attached a cable (made of music wire) running from the handle and into a hole I drilled in the descent state using CA. 

MESA Deployment Handle by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic

The detail set included decals for all the mission plaques. After gluing the curved tin plaque to the main strut with epoxy I brushed it with Future then applied the decal. Then I sealed with another coat of Future:

Dedication Plaque by trekriffic, on Flickr

Larger image of the plaque:

Dedication Plaque by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Proper2

Trekkriffic said:


> I attached the PE MESA deployment handle to the side of the egress platform with 5 minute epoxy. Then I attached a cable (made of music wire) running from the handle and into a hole I drilled in the descent state using CA.
> 
> MESA Deployment Handle by trekriffic, on Flickr


WOW.............. :surprise:


----------



## Proper2

Trekkriffic said:


> Image of the actual LEM showing the conical shaped S-Band antenna at top middle of the photo. There are two on the ascent stage-one in front and one in the back:
> 
> LEM Ascent Stage S-Band Antenna by trekriffic, on Flickr
> 
> I had the idea to use clear acrylic rod turned to a conical shape with strips of black foil glued down to make the two S-band antennae. I ended up scrapping this approach since when I was done it looked like what is was- acrylic rod with strips of black foil:
> 
> Failed Antenna Idea by trekriffic, on Flickr
> 
> My better idea was to make the S-Band antennae using CA and real metal and plastic bits. Here is one S-band antenna built and one under construction using brass tubing, styrene rod, piano wire, and thin flat metal strips cut from leftover tin photo-etch fret:
> 
> Antannae in Progress by trekriffic, on Flickr
> 
> The completed antennae where brushed with MM gunmetal enamel:
> 
> Antennae Finshed by trekriffic, on Flickr


Incredible work!


----------



## Trekkriffic

Holiday update...

I hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving. I managed to get some work in even with all the family doings going on over the holiday.

Vents for attachment to the ascent stage are painted aluminum after priming with black lacquer:

Blanket Vents by trekriffic, on Flickr

A collar of Evergreen tubing was glued to the base of each S-band antenna:

S-Band Antenna Prep by trekriffic, on Flickr

The center rod of the S-band antenna will fit into the hole I drilled into the rear of the ascent stage:

Hole Drilled for S-Band Antenna Rod by trekriffic, on Flickr

The S-band antenna was glued in place using CA:

Rear S-Band Antenna by trekriffic, on Flickr

The second S-Band antenna was attached to the front of the ascent stage:

S-Band Antenna by trekriffic, on Flickr

S-Band Antenna by trekriffic, on Flickr

Black and gold foil was applied to the hatch and decals applied for the hatch operating instructions:

Egress Hatch Foiled and Decaled by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic

The legs of the three antenna mounts on the top of the ascent stage were covered with chrome foil. I then began wrapping the legs with thin strips of Kapton tape. 

Antenna Supports Foiled and Taped by trekriffic, on Flickr

I noticed this part was missing from both the kit and the accessory set so I scratched it from Evergreen tubing and strip.
I painted it black in preparation for painting it metallic silver. It took awhile to find a good photo of it but it is a short slanted tube that sits atop and in the center of the curved housing behind the big rendezvous radar:

Rendezvous Radar Housing Added Detail by trekriffic, on Flickr

Incredibly tiny photo-etch parts attached to three of the four landing struts. The sensor probes on the landing pads were locked in place using these mechanisms prior to deployment:

Sensor Probe Brackets by trekriffic, on Flickr

All eight of the landing strut downlock mechanisms were attached using CA. I had made a mistake on the first few by attaching the hinged brackets to both sides of the mechanism (they should only be on the inboard side of the secondary support strut) so I had to carefully break them free from the outward facing side of the strut so I had enough for use on the other struts. Some retouch was needed afterwards using steel enamel and a brush. 

Landing Strut Downlock Mechanism by trekriffic, on Flickr

That's all for the moment. I'll finish wrapping the the antenna struts with Kapton tape, then I'll brush with Tamiya clear orange acrylic for the 5 mil dark gold Kapton tape look. Then I'll start attaching the vents. I'm probably 2-3 weeks from completion now.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Here are some new pics...

The LEM's ascent stage panels appear to have metallic strips along the seams between the panels. I used aluminum bare metal foil and applied thin strips along the edges of the panels on the model:

Silver Foil Strips by trekriffic, on Flickr

A toothpick dipped in thinned silver enamel paint was used to make the dots representing rivets:

Ascent Stage Riverts by trekriffic, on Flickr

Tiny strips of Kapton tape were applied to the lower descent stage in this photo. Tamiya transparent orange acrylic was then brushed on to simulate the look of 5mil Kapton tape:

Kapton Tape by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic

The Eagle as she stands right now. All the ventilation vents have been installed, a laborious process considering that after I glued them on with CA and looked at actual LEM photos I noticed they were slightly oversized. They were too long and needed to be "stubier". I was able to slice a thin sliver off the mouth of each resin vent using a set of small photo-etch razor saws. Much better. A few popped off while sawing but they were easily glued back in place. So she's coming along pretty well at this stage. Still have a ways to go though; among other things, she has no antennas yet and I have to install the RCS plume deflectors. I'm hoping to be done before Christmas but it may take until New Years. Fortunately my client is in no rush:

LEM front by trekriffic, on Flickr

LEM right side by trekriffic, on Flickr

LEM left side by trekriffic, on Flickr

LEM backside by trekriffic, on Flickr

Closeup of the top of the LEM showing the rendezvous window. Hard to see in this photo but in person you can see a red band separating the inner and outer window panes just like on the real thing. I used a thin strip of red vinyl tape to make the band:

Rendezvous Window by trekriffic, on Flickr 

Anyway, that's all for the moment. 

Oh.. almost forgot, something I noticed when looking at actual Eagle images on the net is that the LEM shown on the Monogram boxtop, purporting to be the Apollo 11 Eagle, is actually not the Eagle. The lower panel on the left side in the front is beigy green whereas all the panels on the left side of the Eagle were black. It could be the Apollo 16 Orion. Don't know if anyone else has ever noticed this but I thought it was amusing.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Sometimes it pays to browse the web. Sometimes it triggers a desire to take a build to another level, when good isn't good enough. When you know you can and will make something truly more exceptional than it might have been otherwise. Let me explain...

I was progressing steadily towards completion of this build and was generally satisfied with how it was turning out. Then as I was playing around with searches on my iPad as I lay in bed one evening a few weeks ago I found some CGI images of the Eagle done by an artist names John Ortmann:

The Incredible Computer Generated Imagery (CGI) of John Ortmann

Ortmann's Eagle:

John Ortmann's CGI Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Anyway, my initial reaction was, of course, Holy Crap! Wow! What a great reference for me to use to super detail my client's Eagle. I bookmarked the page for later use. Further web surfing took me to another site where a modeler had constructed a 1/24 scale Eagle over a 4.5 year period. Coincidentally he drew inspiration for his build from John Ortmann's Eagle. So I bookmarked his page as well:

LM-5

So with these new resources at hand I resolved to expand on more super detailing of the ascent stage (mostly adding more rivets) and then to go back and revisit the various quadrants of the descent stage. The following post is mostly concerned with the work I did today on the descent stage...


----------



## Trekkriffic

Last weekend I spend time reapplying adhesive backed black vinyl paper to the descent stage quadrants using small pieces of wadded up paper toweling laid underneath the paper to create the wavy look of the black pyromark panels on the actual Eagle. After I was done with that I used a small nail set to make small round indents in the vinyl to match the "buttons" visible on the 1/24 scale reference model. 
When I was done I was really happy with the black panels on the four quads.

This weekend I came up with a new idea for redoing the gold foil that represents the 2 mil gold Kapton blankets located mostly on the surfaces behind the landing struts but also on Quadrant 4:

Figure 20a

When I originally laid on the gold foil I ended up with highly wrinkled foil which was okay (I've seen a lot of LEM's in this scale that had the same look to these blankets) but, the more I studied the CGI images and the 1/24 scale model,the less satisfied I was with the wrinkles so I went back to the drawing board using some of this:

Perfect Plastic Putty by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apparently there is a 1/32 (?) scale model kit out there where folds were actually molded into the plastic of the kit to more closely match the folds and drape-like look of the Kapton blankets on the descent stage of the real Eagle. So I did my own variation on this theme by squeezing squiggles of Perfect Plastc Putty on top of the existing gold foil on my model. Being water based it dried within 10 minutes afterwhich I brushed the PPP with future to seal it:

Perfect Plastic Putty Squiggles by trekriffic, on Flickr

After the future dried I applied gold bare metal foil which I found at my LHS. It had adhesive on the back so it was easy to stick down into the folds and creases between the squiggles of putty to create the folds and waviness seen on the actaul LEM here: 

Apollo16LM by trekriffic, on Flickr

Anyway, to make it easier to maneuver the foil into place I applied it in two sections per panel, you can see the first section laid down in this photo with the uncovered putty still visible above it:

Laying Gold Foil over Putty by trekriffic, on Flickr

Here's the finished panel:

Gold Foil Folds by trekriffic, on Flickr

Here are the rest of the quads and panels once I was done:

Gold Foil Redone by trekriffic, on Flickr

Gold Foil Redone by trekriffic, on Flickr

Gold Foil Redone by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic

Here are some images of the LEM as she looks right now. Still have ways to go but revisiting the descent stage and adding superdetailing to both stages has me over the moon with how this build is progressing. Please bear in mind the finish in these photos is very glossy, the Eagle will have a predominantly matte finish when completed:

Client Build Fore Detail by trekriffic, on Flickr

Client Build Aft Detail by trekriffic, on Flickr

Client Build Starboard Side Ddetail by trekriffic, on Flickr

Client Build Upper Midesection Detail by trekriffic, on Flickr

So that's it for now. Time to eat some steak, drink a few glasses of wine, and watch the rest of the Steelers-Chiefs game! I hope the Steelers win, the Chiefs beat my Raiders twice this season which really sucked.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Small update for today...

I made some mods to the struts of the RCS Plume Deflectors and glued them in place on the descent stage. Care had to be taken to make sure the deflector plume shields lined up with the RCS thrusters:

RCS Deflector Plume Shields Installed - Rear by trekriffic, on Flickr

Black foil was stuck down into the troughs to give them that wrinkly look like the actual LEM had:

RCS Deflector Plume Shields Installed - Front by trekriffic, on Flickr

Ascent stage topside. Foil and silver paint dots and strips added to match look of the 1/24 scale model I'm using for reference:

Ascent Stage Midsection Top by trekriffic, on Flickr

I used tin snips to cut and trim these aluminum plates. Then I glued them on using 5-minute epoxy to the underside aft outboard sections of the ascent stage. Foil rivets were added later. Still more rivets to do:

Aluminum Plating Under Outboard Rear of Ascent Stage by trekriffic, on Flickr

Suit circuit steam vent deflector. I scratched this part using styrene tubing and sheet. Then I drilled holes thru it. Glued to the aft upper panel of the ascent stage. Not sure of its function but it was included on the 1/24 scale model so I went with it. This piece is much smaller than a #2 pencil eraser. 

Suit Circuit Steam Vent Deflector by trekriffic, on Flickr

Thanks for reading. Any comments would be welcome!


----------



## Trekkriffic

Update for any lunatics out there...

Ascent stage detailing. I used chrome foil for the gasket around the egress hatch:

Ascent Stage Front by trekriffic, on Flickr

Ascent stage top details. All antennas save for the side and aft VHF antennas were attached:

Ascent Stage Top by trekriffic, on Flickr

At the bottom of this photo is the docking target. I glued it to the ascent stage using 5-minute epoxy. 

Docking Target by trekriffic, on Flickr

EVA Antenna. I show it in the stowed position as it would have looked during descent:

EVA Antenna by trekriffic, on Flickr

S-band antenna. Some touchup will be done later:

S-Band Antenna by trekriffic, on Flickr

Aft underneath. Kapton stape strips were applied over the aluminum sheet plating. Rivets on the aluminum plates were made by pressing the tip of a nail set tool down hard against a sheet of adhesive backed chrome bare metal foil to make dots:

Aft Underneath by trekriffic, on Flickr

Ascent stage flood and smaller lights. Decals were applied above the two smaller lights flanking the main floodlight. These were just two black bars whereas on the actual LEM they were lettered signs:

Ascent Stage Flood Light Detail by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic

United States decal was attached. Kapton tape strips would be laid down framing the decal just like the real LEM:

Unite States Decal Applied by trekriffic, on Flickr

Flag decal applied. The US flag and United States decal laid on over a rectangle of white Duck brand adhesive backed vinyl:

Flag Decal Applied by trekriffic, on Flickr

Here are some general photos of the LEM as she nears completion:

LEM Aft Quarter by trekriffic, on Flickr

LEM Port Side by trekriffic, on Flickr

LEM Front by trekriffic, on Flickr

Upper Ascent Stage by trekriffic, on Flickr

Next thing is to work on the landing pads. I added a little tab above the foot of each probe using leftover PE fret material. You can clearly see these little nubbins in photos of the Apollo 11 during its descent to the lunar surface:

Sensor Probes by trekriffic, on Flickr

So I plan on giving her a brushing with some clear matte medium to flatten all of the black and beigy green grey panels while leaving the gold and silver foil areas glossy. And the Kapton tape strips will all get touched up with gloss medium as needed. Then I'll finish attaching the landing pads and the VHF antennae afterwhich I'll remove the masking tape from the main window ports and I take some nicer pics without the sensor probes.


----------



## Proper2

Tremendous work! Steve, you should be involved in a 1/24 or larger build of this someday for a museum!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice work! I remember seeing one at the Cosmosphere Space Museum in Kansas a few years back. :thumbup:


----------



## Proper2

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Nice work! I remember seeing one at the Cosmosphere Space Museum in Kansas a few years back. :thumbup:



What are we looking at here?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Sorry my mistake, I had to go back and look it up again. I remembered it being related to Apollo 11, but it is a Grumman built model of the Apollo 15 LM used by NBC during their television coverage of the flight and lunar landing with the Moon Buggy in 1971.

A Field Guide to American Spacecraft | Lunar Module Model


----------



## Newbie123

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Sorry my mistake, I had to go back and look it up again. I remembered it being related to Apollo 11, but it is a Grumman built model of the Apollo 15 LM used by NBC during their television coverage of the flight and lunar landing with the Moon Buggy in 1971.


That mock-up seems to be an H series LM, not the J that carried the LRV. The J series descent stage had an open quadrant without a top or bottom to the port side of the ladder into which the folded LRV fit. Desipe the LRV parked next to it in the display.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Well this build is nearing completion. Got the little spirally, spiky VHF antennas attached over the weekend and did some pointing up here and there. Just need to glue the feet to the landing legs and attach the three sensor probes. Also need to finish decaling the base after applying some primer undercoats. Here are some quick pics of the finished LEM in a "landed" pose resting loosely on her footpads :

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

S-Band antenna. The 10 dots in the center were made by drilling shallow holes using a pinvise:

S-Band Antenna Detail by trekriffic, on Flickr

VHF antenna and docking target detail:

Apollo 11 Eagle Detail by trekriffic, on Flickr

VHF and EVA antenna detail:

Apollo 11 Eagle Detail by trekriffic, on Flickr

Ascent stage rendezvous radar and spotlight detail:

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic

The base primed:

Acrylic Base Primed by trekriffic, on Flickr

The lunar surface decal trimmed and sprayed with Decal Bonder:

Lunar Surface Decal by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

The LEM will sit on an acrylic rod about midway up inside a 15" tall acrylic display case the client is buying. The rod has already been cut to a length of 7-7/8" long. It fits snuggly into a hole in the center of the base, I won't even have to cement it in place unless the client asks me to do so. The LEM itself fits perfectly onto the rod with no wobble, I don't plan on cementing it onto the display rod either, I just need to secure it properly inside the shipping crate that I need to build for it.


----------



## Proper2

Beautiful work! And that Lunar surface base is not too shabby looking either!


----------



## Trekkriffic

Some more detail pics...

Descent stage port detailing:

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Descent stage Quad 2 detail:

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Descent stage Quad 4 MESA and egress platform detail. The camera makes the Kapton tape look darker orange than it is:

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Fury3

Beautiful work! Did you use any particular paint/finishing guide? I've got two in boxes sitting in storage bins.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Fury3 said:


> Beautiful work! Did you use any particular paint/finishing guide? I've got two in boxes sitting in storage bins.


The customer sent me a copy of this build guide for the 1/48 scale Monogram kit:
http://www.spaceinminiature.com/books/cvr7.gif

This guide was very helpful in the early going when it came to the colors of the panels. It covers all the various missions so you can pick out the specific mission's LEM you are representing as each mission varied somewhat from the others. 

Later on I happened upon these CGI images by John Ortmann who's work is truly inspirational: 

The Incredible Computer Generated Imagery (CGI) of John Ortmann

Shortly after discovering John Ortmann's images I stumbled across a truly phenomenal 1/24 scale scratch-built LEM model that Vincent Meens took 4-1/2 years to complete. He even built a detailed interior. His build was meticulously researched with input from various sources involved with the actual construction of the Eagle so I did my best to copy what he did but in a model half the size (a scale which Mr Meens considered too impractical to build to this level of detail). Hopefully I've proven him wrong in that regard:

LM-5

Rather than the standard landed LEM you see so often in dioramas my model will depict the LEM in descent mode a few hundred feet above the lunar surface; this required scratch building the sensor probes that project out from three of the landing pads. I plan to take several pics of the model in this stage of the landing. I also am planning on taking some green screen shots in case the client wants to play around with some composites. He works in the graphic arts field and is quite good at it.


----------



## Fury3

Trekkriffic said:


> The customer sent me a copy of this build guide for the 1/48 scale Monogram kit:
> http://www.spaceinminiature.com/books/cvr7.gif
> 
> This guide was very helpful in the early going when it came to the colors of the panels. It covers all the various missions so you can pick out the specific mission's LEM you are representing as each mission varied somewhat from the others.
> 
> Later on I happened upon these CGI images by John Ortmann who's work is truly inspirational:
> 
> The Incredible Computer Generated Imagery (CGI) of John Ortmann
> 
> Shortly after discovering John Ortmann's images I stumbled across a truly phenomenal 1/24 scale scratch-built LEM model that Vincent Meens took 4-1/2 years to complete. He even built a detailed interior. His build was meticulously researched with input from various sources involved with the actual construction of the Eagle so I did my best to copy what he did but in a model half the size (a scale which Mr Meens considered too impractical to build to this level of detail). Hopefully I've proven him wrong in that regard:
> 
> LM-5
> 
> Rather than the standard landed LEM you see so often in dioramas my model will depict the LEM in descent mode a few hundred feet above the the lunar surface; this required scratch building the sensor probes that project out from three of the landing pads. I plan to take several pics of the model in this stage of the landing. I also am planning on taking some green screen shots in case the client wants to pay around with some composites as he works in the graphic arts field and is quite good at it.


I appreciate the level research and the level of detail, show dedication. I also like that it's a factual ship. Don't get me wrong. Love my trek models but LM with it's thin hull and functional design has always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Almost ready for shipment!

I soaked the lunar surface decal in a pan of warm water for 10 minutes:

Decal Soaking by trekriffic, on Flickr

After much smoothing and rubbing down the decal to squeeze out any water bubbles underneath it I placed the base in the sun to dry:

Decal Drying by trekriffic, on Flickr

The sensor probes look really great! Glued them in with CA. Will get some light touchup once installed. 

Landing Pads with Sensor Probes by trekriffic, on Flickr

The sensor probe was glued into the footpad using Plastic Surgery CA:

Foot with Sensor Probe by trekriffic, on Flickr

I used 5 minute epoxy to glue the feet to the ends of the main struts. Two more footpads to go:

LEM with Two Feet Installed by trekriffic, on Flickr

After gluing and screwing together the bottom and three sides I did a test fit of the model on the base. Perfect fit with just enough clearance for the felt strips I'll install to protect the sides of the base:

LEM Test Fit in Box by trekriffic, on Flickr

The box is almost done. Just need to add one more piece to support the middle of the acrylic display rod in the box:

Shipping Box by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic

After some final pointing up and some finishing touches on the "moon" base the Eagle is ready for her photoshoot before her (relatively) much shorter journey to Southern Cal begins...

LEM on Base by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic

Well my fellow lunaphiles, after nearly a year under construction (yeah, you could get to Mars faster than I worked on this) here are the finished pics... 

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic

Against a black velvet backdrop...

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic

Closeups:

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr

Apollo 11 Eagle by trekriffic, on Flickr


More images can be found in my album on Flickr! here. Go to page 3 for the finished shots:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157667103200871/page3

I also took some large resolution green screens but those are only for the client to play around with. At least for now. 

Tomorrow she launches on her journey to Valencia, CA. It's been a long road to get from there to here and the road goes ever on and on up from the launch pad where it began. Ughhhh! Sorry, thank god my modelling skills are nothing like my writing skills.


----------



## harpooner54

Awesome job! Both the model itself & how it is displayed with the clear rod
& moon base.

-David


----------



## Dr. Brad

Well, that is just amazing! What a great build!


----------



## Trekkriffic

harpooner54 said:


> Awesome job! Both the model itself & how it is displayed with the clear rod
> & moon base.
> 
> -David


Thanks very much! :grin2:


----------



## Trekkriffic

Dr. Brad said:


> Well, that is just amazing! What a great build!


Thanks Doc! :smile2:


----------



## Trekkriffic

Here are photos of the wooden shipping crate I custom built for shipment to So Cal. Care was taken to ensure nothing came in contact with 
the model's more fragile photo-etch and resin bits. The base locks in using foam and foam padded wooden blocks; another padded wooden block sandwiches the acrylic rod at about the middle of the box (one half in the box and the other half on the underside of the lid); and a padded conical wooden dowel docks with the conical upper hatch of the LEM to lock it in place. I built the crate using plywood and birch cut on my portable table saw before being glued and screwed together:

Wooden Shipping Crate by trekriffic, on Flickr

LEm in Crate by trekriffic, on Flickr

The lid with stenciled lettering done using a black marking pen:

Crate lid by trekriffic, on Flickr

Special instructions were included to ensure a successful LEM deployment:

Special Instructions by trekriffic, on Flickr

Shipped her on Saturday and she's out for delivery today. The Eagle will be kept in a 15" tall acrylic display case provided by my client. Hopefully he sends me a photo of the LEM in her new home.


----------



## f1steph

Nice job with your LM-5. With all the weight of the LM, the transparent tube is better be glued good inside the descent engine bell. I'm saying that because last week, I've noticed that my Gemini 12 capsule stand was almost out from my base. I've noticed that just in time. I'll have to add something else to share the weight of the capsule....


----------



## Trekkriffic

f1steph said:


> Nice job with your LM-5. With all the weight of the LM, the transparent tube is better be glued good inside the descent engine bell. I'm saying that because last week, I've noticed that my Gemini 12 capsule stand was almost out from my base. I've noticed that just in time. I'll have to add something else to share the weight of the capsule....


The LEM really doesn't weigh much at all. There is about a 1" tube inside the engine bell that butts up against the top plate of the descent stage. The acrylic rod isn't glued in but, with gravity's help, there's no risk of the model falling off the display rod (unless the LEM is launched into space of course). 

:laugh:


----------



## Trekkriffic

Thought I'd just go ahead and share these images my client sent me of the Eagle in her new home...

LEM in Cabinet 006 by trekriffic, on Flickr

LEM in Cabinet 011 by trekriffic, on Flickr

LEM in Cabinet 012 by trekriffic, on Flickr

LEM in Cabinet 014 by trekriffic, on Flickr

LEM in Cabinet 013 by trekriffic, on Flickr

Interestingly, on the shelf below the Eagle and the 1/6th scale Neil Armstrong figure there is a horse-drawn stagecoach. Sort of a nice contrast pointing out how far we had come technologically in the span of just one century.


----------



## mcdougall

Too bad you couldn't have added a little more detail (Ducks and runs)


all joking aside.....

YOU ABSOLUTEY ROCKED THIS!

FANTASTIC WORKMANSHIP!

This is absolutely the BEST LEM I have ever seen :surprise:

 

Denis


----------



## Trekkriffic

Thank you so much mcdougall! I'm very gratified and I appreciate the effort you must have put into your response.


----------

